# CW Sponsered Advanced Safety Events



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

This is a great opportunity! Sign up today!


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

There is one spot still available in the July Advanced Swift Water class. Take advantage of the discounted rates!


----------

